# sauvegarder tout le contenu d'un ipod ?



## malx (5 Avril 2008)

*bonjour,
je possede un ipod classic de 160Go ds lequel se trouve toute ma musique et toutes mes photos (je n'ai pas de video) que j'ai efface au fur et a mesure de mon powerbook.
en un mot si mon ipod venait a rendre l'ame, je perdrais tout.
j'ai vu un logiciel "copytrans" qui a l'air de faire exactement ce que je veux mais il n'est comptaible que windows.
existe il le meme logiciel pour mac ?

par ailleur je possede aussi un PC mais comme l'ipod est formate sous mac je suppose que je ne pourrais pas utiliser "copytrans" ! est ce que je me trompe ?

merci. d'avance*


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2008)

Sur mac, le plus simple, c'est SENUTI.


----------



## malx (6 Avril 2008)

je connais deja senuti, son probleme c'est qu'il ne sauvegarde pas les listes de lectures et moi je ne n'utilise que ça pour classer mes musiques.
copytrans est vraiment ce que je cherche mais en version mac.
existe il un equivalent ?


----------



## Zababo (30 Avril 2008)

Même problème pour la même situation.

Tri-BackUp sur Mac m'a permis de faire la sauvegarde, même des fichiers cachés, mais je ne suis pas bien sûr que iTunes serait capable de la relire si je rechargeais le tout sur un iPod neuf (crash ou vol de l'ancien puisque c'est l'hypothèse envisagée)

Je pense qu'il serait plus logique de passer les Mp3 de l'iPod vers le DD par iTunes, de dupliquer le dossier iTunes du DD et recharger l'original sur l'iPod.
Mais, j'ai pas trouvé comment faire!


----------



## Zababo (30 Avril 2008)

A noter que Tri-backUp a donné un fichier transféré de 29Go avec un fichier de départ de 29 Go!
C'est déjà cela!!

Par contre, Senuti a l'air génial!!


----------



## Bombigolo (30 Avril 2008)

J'ai utilisé Floola ( gratuit ) pour passer tous mes morceaux d'un Pc sur un Mac ,
et tout s'est bien passé dans les deux sens , pc vers ipod , puis ipod vers mac .


----------

